# This is a non-secure form



## Charlie Parker

This is the message I get when I look up words in the forum. Underneath there is: "This form will be sent in a way that is not secure. Are you sure you want to send it?" I'm using Safari on a MacBook. It all works fine. It's just annoying to get this message. It's inconsistent. I don't get it all the time. I've seen in rarely with other sites, but it seems to be happening a lot on WordReference. Any ideas?


----------



## DonnyB

I've been getting a very similar message consistently whenever I try and look anything up in the dictionary, too. 

Mine reads: "The information you have entered on this page will be sent over an insecure connection and could be read by a third party. Are you sure you want to send this information?"

I first noticed it one day earlier in the week, but haven't come across (yet) on any any other sites.  I'm using Firefox v.51 on Windows 7.


----------



## wildan1

Mike Kellogg has been making some adjustments to the XenForo software these days. I am sure he'll follow up with suggestions once he sees your reports above.

@mkellogg


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thanks wildan1. It's really only a minor inconvenience. I find the site extremely easy to use and well-maintained.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Charlie,  we will get that fixed in the next week.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nicomon

I chose the French platform, and I am getting basically the same message than Donny :


> Les informations saisies vont être transmises en clair (sans chiffrement). Elles peuvent donc éventuellement être interceptées et lues lors de leur acheminement.
> Voulez-vous vraiment transmettre ces informations ?


  So I'm happy to find out that the issue isn't only on my side.  Thanks in advance for getting that fixed,Mike.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thanks Mike.


----------



## King Crimson

I'm experiencing this problem only at home --where I'm using Firefox, but not in the workplace where I use Chrome and Explorer.
HTH


----------



## mkellogg

Everybody, I think I fixed it. Let me know if there are any more problems.

Mike


----------



## Copyright

Funny ... I was just coming over to mention that it was still happening ... and now it's not.

Thanks, Mike!

I'm using Firefox 51.0.1 on a MacBook Pro running Sierra, if it matters.


----------



## Charlie Parker

So far so good Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Nicomon

So far so good on my side as well.   Thank you Mike.


----------



## DonnyB

Yep: it's fixed for me, too.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Mr.Dent

I received a message today when I navigated to the forum stating that it was not secure because it does not use https.


----------



## mkellogg

Mr.Dent said:


> I received a message today when I navigated to the forum stating that it was not secure because it does not use https.


We definitely use https here. If you see it again, please take a screenshot and post it here.


----------



## Mr.Dent

mkellogg said:


> We definitely use https here. If you see it again, please take a screenshot and post it here.


I saw it again just now. Here is the screenshot:


----------



## mkellogg

Interesting. The "non-secure" http connection is supposed to redirect to the secure https connection, and it does it for me.

While looking for a solution, I came across a suggestion that you check your computer's time. If it is off, it can cause problems with secure connections.

Something for you to check:
This link should work: WordReference Forums
Well, this should work, too, but it might not: WordReference Forums


----------



## Mr.Dent

99.9% of the time I have no problem connecting. I only brought it up in case there was some issue that you needed to attend to.
The time and date on my computer are correct. Both of the links you supplied function.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. I was able to replicate it a few times, but now I can't anymore. I am not sure why.I will keep testing to see if I can figure it out.


----------

